# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  minus/plusvalenze per i liberi professionisti

## Francesco5120

La nuova formulazione dell 'art.54 T.U.I.R. operata dall' art.29 del  Dl 223/2006 trova applicazione per le minus/plusvalenze realizzate dal 01/01/2006 o dalla data di entrata in vigore del decreto ? 
Grazie ...

----------


## vincenzo0

In mancanza di una esplicita indicazione, le modifiche hanno effetto dall'anno 2007 (ciò per il rispetto dello Statuto del Contribuente di cui alla Legge n. 212/2000). In  tale si é espressa la Fondazione Luca Pacioli in sua recente circolare. Quindi, secondo tale Fondazione  per il 2006 il problema non si pone. 
Vincenzo D'Andò

----------


## fabio73

alla luce delle novità relative ai costi di acquisto di immobili da parte dei professionisti, come comportarsi nella situazione di costi per ammodernameno sostenuti in anni precedenti al 2007 e dedotti per quote, con riguardo a immobili professionali acquisiti sempre in anni precedenti al 2007? tali spese sono deducibili ancora per quote costanti fino al 5° anno, oppure devono essere dedotte nel limite del 5% del valore dei beni ammortizzabili, e ancora nel plafond devono essere considerati anche gli immobili già acquisiti?
Grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## vincenzo0

Attendiamo la circolare esplicativa dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.
Comunque, é possibile anticipare (a rigor di logica) che per il passato si applicano, in talune circostanza, ancora le vecchie regole.

----------


## sindoni

> In mancanza di una esplicita indicazione, le modifiche hanno effetto dall'anno 2007 (ciò per il rispetto dello Statuto del Contribuente di cui alla Legge n. 212/2000). In  tale si é espressa la Fondazione Luca Pacioli in sua recente circolare. Quindi, secondo tale Fondazione  per il 2006 il problema non si pone. 
> Vincenzo D'Andò

  Da quanto è rilevabile dalla lettura del dato normativo, ove slegato dalle norme più calpestate dal nostro legislatore tra quelle esistenti nel nostro ordinamento tributario, ossia quelle dello statuto dei diritti del contribuente (Legge n. 212 del 27/07/2000), sarebbero rilevanti le sole cessioni effettuate a far data dal 4 luglio 2006, data di entrata in vigore del decreto legge 223/2006. 
Verò è, però, quanto affermato con propria circolare dalla _Fondazione Luca Pacioli_ in ordine alla data di entrata in vigore che, in ossequio a quanto statuito dallart. 3, comma 1, dello statuto, dovrebbe essere quella del successivo periodo dimposta ma in assenza di precise indicazioni proveniente dallAmministrazione finanziaria io sono del parere che per far valere queste ragioni saremo costretti a chiamare in causa gli unici garanti
della norma di rango costituzionale, ossia la giurisprudenza di legittimità e la Corte Costituzionale... 
Ciao

----------


## marco.M

> Da quanto è rilevabile dalla lettura del dato normativo, ove slegato dalle norme più calpestate dal nostro legislatore tra quelle esistenti nel nostro ordinamento tributario, ossia quelle dello statuto dei diritti del contribuente (Legge n. 212 del 27/07/2000), sarebbero rilevanti le sole cessioni effettuate a far data dal 4 luglio 2006, data di entrata in vigore del decreto legge 223/2006. 
> Verò è, però, quanto affermato con propria circolare dalla _Fondazione Luca Pacioli_ in ordine alla data di entrata in vigore che, in ossequio a quanto statuito dallart. 3, comma 1, dello statuto, dovrebbe essere quella del successivo periodo dimposta ma in assenza di precise indicazioni proveniente dallAmministrazione finanziaria io sono del parere che per far valere queste ragioni saremo costretti a chiamare in causa gli unici garanti
> della norma di rango costituzionale, ossia la giurisprudenza di legittimità e la Corte Costituzionale... 
> Ciao

  Mi collego a questo post in quanto non ne ho trovati di più recenti che trattano la materia. Non voglio prendere una cantonata, ma mi sembra di aver letto, anche se non ricordo se c'è una circolare in merito, che le plusvalenze realizzate dai professionisti vengono tassate solo per i beni acquistati dal 4 luglio 2006. Es: cespite acquistato a Gennaio 2006 e venduto ad Ottobre 2006 la relativa plusvalenza non è tassabile o la minusvalenza non è deducibile.

----------


## marco.M

> Mi collego a questo post in quanto non ne ho trovati di più recenti che trattano la materia. Non voglio prendere una cantonata, ma mi sembra di aver letto, anche se non ricordo se c'è una circolare in merito, che le plusvalenze realizzate dai professionisti vengono tassate solo per i beni acquistati dal 4 luglio 2006. Es: cespite acquistato a Gennaio 2006 e venduto ad Ottobre 2006 la relativa plusvalenza non è tassabile o la minusvalenza non è deducibile.

  Integro il mio post precedente. Dall'evento MAP organizzato dai dottori commercialisti è emerso che le plusvalenze e le minusvalenze rilevanti sono soltanto quelle riferibili a beni mobili acquisiti a decorrere dal 4 luglio 2006 (fonte Il Sole 24 ore del 7 giugno). Quindi è corretto il mio ragionamento di cui sopra.
Grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo. Anche se comunque tale affermazione non è "ufficiale", essendo stata fornita in occasione di un forum a Roma. 
Sarebbe bene che ci fosse una presa di posizione ufficiale ! 
saluti  

> Integro il mio post precedente. Dall'evento MAP organizzato dai dottori commercialisti è emerso che le plusvalenze e le minusvalenze rilevanti sono soltanto quelle riferibili a beni mobili acquisiti a decorrere dal 4 luglio 2006 (fonte Il Sole 24 ore del 7 giugno). Quindi è corretto il mio ragionamento di cui sopra.
> Grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## seta

Avrei bisogno di una conferma per una plusvalenza per vendita auto di un professionista, perchè in merito ho un pò di confusione.
Data acquisto: anno 2002
Data vendita: 12/05/2006 
Secondo voi la plusvalenza va tassata? 
Grazie per la collaborazione. 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Assolutamente no. 
ciao   

> Avrei bisogno di una conferma per una plusvalenza per vendita auto di un professionista, perchè in merito ho un pò di confusione.
> Data acquisto: anno 2002
> Data vendita: 12/05/2006 
> Secondo voi la plusvalenza va tassata? 
> Grazie per la collaborazione. 
> Ciao

----------


## seta

> Assolutamente no. 
> ciao

  Grazie. 
Solo che il mio programma in automatico mi ha generato la plusvalenza da tassare e avevo bisogno di una conferma. 
Ciao

----------


## roby

> Integro il mio post precedente. Dall'evento MAP organizzato dai dottori commercialisti è emerso che le plusvalenze e le minusvalenze rilevanti sono soltanto quelle riferibili a beni mobili acquisiti a decorrere dal 4 luglio 2006 (fonte Il Sole 24 ore del 7 giugno). Quindi è corretto il mio ragionamento di cui sopra.
> Grazie per l'attenzione

  Segnalo anche un ottimo intervento in materia predisposto per il C.T.
dal Dott. Antonio Gigliotti: http://www.commercialistatelematico....trumentali.pdf  :Smile:

----------


## cris

> Confermo. Anche se comunque tale affermazione non è "ufficiale", essendo stata fornita in occasione di un forum a Roma. 
> Sarebbe bene che ci fosse una presa di posizione ufficiale ! 
> saluti

  
salve,
ci sono conferme ufficiali in merito?? non sono riuscita a trovare niente ed un medico deve vendere la propria auto acquistata cinque anni fa;
credo di poter affermare che la plusvalenza non è tassabile, ma vorrei allegare una copia di qualcosa 
                                              saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non ci sono novità in merito.   

> salve,
> ci sono conferme ufficiali in merito?? non sono riuscita a trovare niente ed un medico deve vendere la propria auto acquistata cinque anni fa;
> credo di poter affermare che la plusvalenza non è tassabile, ma vorrei allegare una copia di qualcosa 
>                                               saluti

----------


## panceras

L'argomento &#232; "vecchio", ma vorrei un vostro parere.  
Le plusvalenze dei professionisti sono tassabili se i beni sono stati acquistati dopo il 04/07/2006. Secondo voi posso applicare per analogia quanto detto nella risoluzione dell'ADE n. 379 del 17/12/2007 a proposito della rateizzazione delle plusvalenze nel reddito d'impresa: "in considerazione della necessit&#224; di equiparare, dal punto di vista fiscale, l’acquisizione in leasing rispetto all’acquisto in propriet&#224;, viene data rilevanza anche al periodo di detenzione in leasing, facendo quindi decorrere il periodo triennale necessario ai fini della rateizzazione non dalla data del riscatto ma dall’inizio della detenzione in leasing." 
Quindi se un professionista ha acquisito un bene in leasing nel 2004 (o comunque prima del 04/07/2006) e lo ha riscattato nel 2007, la plusvalenza derivante dalla sua vendita non &#232; tassabile in quanto acquisito (anche se in leasing) prima del 04/07/2006. Giusto?
Grazie a tutti

----------


## gianniarpi

Secondo me non è possibile perchè diventi proprietario successivamente, ovvero con il riscatto del bene.

----------

